# Blindfold 2x2x2?



## Kurbitur (Apr 12, 2010)

could anyone tell me where i get a good method for learning 2x2x2 blindfold as im getting bored with normal 2x2x2 solves.


----------



## ianini (Apr 12, 2010)

http://tinyurl.com/y59enrx


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Use the One answer question thread next time.

I used mainly the first thing that came up in Ianini's search:
forums txt tutorial
and:
lancetheblueknights 2x2 tutorial
Hope it helped!
99aceofspades99


----------



## TeddyKGB (Apr 12, 2010)

This is the one I used


----------



## Kurbitur (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks i found my answears

going to watch that video and try this method http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8653


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 12, 2010)

I learned with LanceTheBlueKnight too.
There are flaws, but you'll get around it.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Apr 12, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I learned with LanceTheBlueKnight too.
> There are flaws, but you'll get around it.


yea, I got the concept from him, learned a bit more, then checked the forums where I found that thread


----------

